# Unbekannte Fische



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

kann mir jemand von euch sagen, was das für Fische sind? Qualität ist nicht so dolle, aber ich hoffe man erkennt trotzdem was....

          

Im Teich schwimmen sonst noch Karpfen (vermutlich __ Graskarpfen) und Goldfische. Erst habe ich junge Goldfische vermutet, aber irgendwie sehen diese anders aus. Sie sind komplett silbern, hatte letztens einen toten, aber leider versäumt ein Foto zu machen. Irgendwer eine Idee? Es sind Hunderte, wenn nicht mehr und sie machen Krach, wenn sie futtern, quasi schmatzen mit Wasser 

LG 
Erin


----------



## maarkus (4. Aug. 2016)

Schmatzen bringt mich auf __ Blaubandbärbling. Aber vom Bild hätte ich erst auf __ Moderlieschen getippt.
Vielleicht kannst du doch mal einen fangen und in ein Glas stecken zum Fotografieren.


----------



## Erin (4. Aug. 2016)

Danke dir....könnte hinkommen, wenn ich mir die Bilder im Netz anschaue, allerdings bin ich nicht so der Held im unterscheiden. Ich werd morgen mal versuchen welche zu keschern, sie sind zum Glück längst nicht so scheu wie die Großen.


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Denn mal bessere Fotos von den Kleinen...sie sind etwa 3 - 4cm, es schwimmen im Teich aber auch noch größere, 5cm maximal würde ich sagen.


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2016)

Ich hoffe, ich irre mich, aber für mich sehen die aus wie Blaubandbärblinge.


Zacky schrieb:


> laut eines EU-Gesetztes unterliegt der __ Blaubandbärbling ab 03.08.2016 als invasive Art in allen EU-Mitgliedstaaten einen absoluten Haltungs-, Vermehrungs- und Weitergabeverbot.


Aber warten wir mal lieber, was Frank dazu sagt.


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Ach du liebes bisschen, das würde ja perfekt zum restlichen Chaosbesatz passen  Wenn sich das bewahrheitet, brauche ich viele Plätze für den __ Reiher


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2016)

Ja, das könnte ein Ergebnis von den Hochwassern sein, von denen Du in Deinem anderen Thread erzählt hast. Wenn Fische rausgespült werden, können sie auch reingespült werden.


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Ich denke auch....ich glaube kaum, das die Vorbesitzer sie reingesetzt haben *hmpf* Frage was ich dann mit denen mache, außer es dem __ Reiher gemütlich zu machen....vor Hochwasser kann ich den Teich nicht schützen.


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Also ich bin mit Fischen ziemlicher Laie - insofern verstehe das Nachfolgende bitte nicht als
fachlich fundierten Beitrag, sondern lediglich als Annahme aufgrund von Beobachtungen, die ich
in meinen Tümpeln gemacht habe:

Ich vermute, dass Du kaum alle Fische wirst herausfangen können - es sei denn, Du legst den Teich
komplett trocken und sorgst auch dafür, dass Eier und Winzlinge lückenlos raus kommen.

Das würde ich aus zwei Gründen nicht machen:
1. würde das Trocken legen auch das gesamte, existente Microklima zerstören und alle dort
existenten sonstigen  Lebensformen vernichten.

2. wäre es eine Frage der Zeit - spätestens bei der nächsten Überschwemmung, wann Du das wiederholen kannst.


Wie Du ja weisst, habe ich ursprünglich in meinen Tümpeln Goldelritzen ausgesetzt.

Die haben sich in den Folgejahren dramatisch vermehrt - ich erinnere mich, dass in einem Jahr
kein qcm Wasser ohne rote Fische war 

In dem Jahr habe ich sogar einige hundert verkauft.

In den Folgejahren wurden die Bestände weniger und zeitweise dachte ich, ich
hätte gar keine mehr - bis dann plötzlich wieder ein Schwarm irgendwo auftauchte.

Parallel fischte ich eines Tages einen toten __ Barsch aus dem Tümpel - der muss irgendwann von Vögeln
eingeschleppt worden sein und letztes Jahr habe ich - wie mir hier gesagt wurde - Gründlinge fotografiert -
auch die wurden nicht von mir eingesetzt.

Ich habe aber mittlerweile trotz der Fische keinerlei Probleme mehr mit irgendwelchen Überpopulationen oder
Entwicklungsstörungen von Pflanzen und Amphibien im Tümpel.

Meine Vermutung ist:
je mehr die Vegetation im Tümpel wurde - also unter und über Wasser alles schön
"zugewachsen" ist, desto mehr Versteck-, Brut- und Entwicklungsmöglichkeiten fanden Insekten und
Amphibien und was noch so alles im Tümpel lebt, ohne von den Fischen vernichtet zu werden.

Viele dieser Tierchen (z.B. Libellenlarven) sind Räuber und auf ihrem Speiseplan stehen auch die
Fischeier und/oder deren ganz junger Nachwuchs.

Ich denke also, dass die Regulierung von selbst einsetzte, als die Vegetation stimmte.

Wie gesagt, nur so ein Verdacht aufgrund der Beobachtungen....und ich habe in der ersten Zeit
"tonnenweise" Unterwasserpflanzen und alles, was so im Flachwasser gedeiht und soweit ich
das herausfinden konnte, heimisch ist (oder zumindest eingebürgert) und nach Möglichkeit auch noch
nährstoffzehrend und sauerstoffbildend sein soll, in die Tümpel gesetzt.

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Im Prinzip sprichst du aus der Seele....gerade was Pflanzen angeht, habe ich sehr gute (die gleichen wie du) Erfahrungen mit meinen Pfützen hier drinnen gemacht, sie laufen jetzt seit Jahren stabil, ohne Technik oder Wasserwechsel, mit immer etwa gleichen Besatz (Anzahl) und das, obwohl mir alle davon abgeraten haben mit meinen ach so empfindlichen Garnelen  Schön, dass auch in wesentlich größerem Maßstab bestätigt zu bekommen, da bleibe ich auf meinem Weg
Ich denke auch, dass sich das am Teich von selbst erledigen wird, sobald ich Gelegenheit bekomme Pflanzen anzusiedeln (boah...Karpfen) und trockenlegen werde ich ihn auf keinen Fall! 
Solange die kleinen Fischis nur in meinem Teich bleiben, mache ich mir da auch keine Sorgen, dürfen sie, Problem wäre nur bei Hochwasser...dann sindse wech
Sollten sie auch durchs Hochwasser gekommen sein, ist es aber eh fast schnurz


----------



## Benny337 (5. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
Ja das sind Blaubandbärblinge (Pseudorasbora parva)
Grüsse Benny


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

*möp* Danke Benny...immerhin haben die Viechers jetzt einen Namen...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2016)

Hi Erin,

ja, Pseudorasbora parva

wenn Du nicht zu 100% verhindern kannst das sie sich in deinem Besitz vermehren und/oder das Gewässer auf irgendeine Art verlassen können bist Du verpflichtet sie abzugeben (bzw. wenn Du die Fachkenntnis dazu hast sie selber zu töten). Da ist es auch vollkommen egal ob Du sie mal selber eingesetzt hat oder sie durch ein Naturereignis wie Vogeleintrag, Hochwasser, als Laich an Pflanzen in deinen Besitz gekommen sind und ob auch welche im Fluß nebenan leben (für die Bekämpfung von den Blaubandbärblinge, Kamber- und Signalkrebs in dem Gewässer sind andere Stellen verpflichtet (Besitzer wie Gemeinde, Land, Bund und auch Pächter)


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> Hi Erin,
> 
> ja, Pseudorasbora parva
> 
> wenn Du nicht zu 100% verhindern kannst das sie sich in deinem Besitz vermehren und/oder das Gewässer auf irgendeine Art verlassen können bist Du verpflichtet sie abzugeben



 wie und an wen gibt man sie denn ab?
Ich meine, wer will die denn haben, wenn sie doch nicht erlaubt sind.

Oder ruft man die untere Naturschutzbehörde an und sagt denen, sie können die abholen?

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

ja, das dachte ich mir schon, nur wie soll ich das anstellen, ohne den Teich komplett trockenzulegen? Rausfangen dürfte sich als unmöglich erweisen, zumal bei der Menge und selbst wenn...selbst töten? Äh nee...ich bin bekennendes Weichei und wenn ich bei unserer Gemeine anrufe, lachen die sich kaputt oder kratzen sich am Kopf, sagen sie melden sich nochmal und das wars dann. Antibabypille interessiert die vermutlich auch nicht.
Also doch ne Bombe in den Teich....mist....wo ist der __ Reiher, wenn man ihn braucht?

Nee....mal ehrlich, wie soll das gehen? *ratlos ist*

Aber danke für die Info!

Ich bin zu lahm....Kirstin war schon wieder schneller^^






Weichei


----------



## Alexius30 (5. Aug. 2016)

Du könntest einen __ Hecht in den Teich geben. Aber da könnten auch die Goldis darunter leiden. Bei einem __ Barsch weiß ich nicht wie er mit der größe zurrecht kommt. Ein __ Wels ist für deinen Teich glaub ich ein bisschen zu groß. ( Wenn du ihn mit 10 cm kaufst schaft er die Blaubandbärblinge noch nicht und wenn er wächst kann er auch den Goldfischen gefährlich werden.) Schau mal im Internet unter Sonnenbarsch und andere Barscharten nach. Weiß nicht genau was bei dir passt. Was meinen die anderen Mitglieder dazu?
LG Alex


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

pipsi 1 schrieb:


> Du könntest einen __ Hecht in den Teich geben. Aber da könnten auch die Goldis darunter leiden. Bei einem __ Barsch weiß ich nicht wie er mit der größe zurrecht kommt. Ein __ Wels ist für deinen Teich glaub ich ein bisschen zu groß. ( Wenn du ihn mit 10 cm kaufst schaft er die Blaubandbärblinge noch nicht und wenn er wächst kann er auch den Goldfischen gefährlich werden.) Schau mal im Internet unter Sonnenbarsch und andere Barscharten nach. Weiß nicht genau was bei dir passt. Was meinen die anderen Mitglieder dazu?
> LG Alex



Das Problem ist, dass ich den ja dann auch irgendwie wieder loswerden muss, ich weiß nicht, ob das Sinn macht...doofe Frage, aber wie steht es mit Forellen? Die wohnen hier ums Eck und die könnte ich wieder abgeben.

Und Fische passen eigentlich gar nicht, zumindest keine großen


----------



## Alexius30 (5. Aug. 2016)

Hast du ein Fliegenproblem? Dann helfen Forellen bei Fischen bin ich mir nicht sicher. Einen Sonnenbarsch könntest du im Teich lassen der frisst dann nur die Babygoldis. 
Einen __ Hecht müsstest du Keschern oder du Angelst ihn. Ich suche noch kurz einen Link der dir auch helfen kann.


----------



## Alexius30 (5. Aug. 2016)

Hier ein Link: 



_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4rg-1l_EINs_

Vielleicht hilft es dir.


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

__ Hecht finde ich eine super Idee 

Dass Deine Goldfische dann auch mit verschwinden,dürfte Dir ja nur recht sein, denn Du willst ja keine Fische auf lange Sicht?

Den Hecht zum Schluss wieder los zu werden, dürfte m.E: kein Problem sein. 

Da musst DU vermutlich nur beim nächstgelegenen Angelverein anfragen 

....und was die Bärblinge anbelangt: 
ich würde sagen,
"bei Dir schwimmen irgendwelche Fische im Teich - wer weiss schon, was das für welche sind? " 
Du bestimmt nicht als Fischlaie, oder etwa doch? 

LG
Kirstin


----------



## Christine (5. Aug. 2016)

Also - was die Bärblinge angeht - ich hätte keine ruhige Minute, wenn die Gefahr besteht, dass die von meinem Teich in die freie Natur auswandern. Auch wenn es die da schon gibt, man muss es ja nicht noch begünstigen. Nicht ohne Grund sind die auf die schwarze Liste gerutscht.

Wenn der __ Hecht nur als Raubfisch und nicht als Haustier fungiert, dann propagieren ja einige diese Lösung...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2016)

wobei ich zwar auch sehr gerne Fisch ese, aber __ Hecht am Stück wegen der vielen Gräten net mag (__ Hechte stehen grätenmäßig den Cypriniden in nix nach)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Oha....das wird ja noch eine interessante Sache....vielleicht rufe ich spaßeshalber doch mal bei der Gemeinde an 
Hm....eine Möglichkeit wäre vielleicht tatsächlich ein Angelverein, vielleicht haben die auch noch eine Idee oder bringen mir einen __ Hecht vorbei 
Oder ich suche einen Aquarianer, der Lebendfutter braucht, Selbstabholung natürlich
Muss ich drüber nachdenken....


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2016)

zu der Abgabe von den dem Haltungsverbot betroffenen Tierarten (die Gelbwangenschildkröte und ihre Unterart Rotwangenschildkröte sind ja auch betroffen und dürften bei einigen hier zu finden sein - der nordamerikanische Ochsenfrosch wohl weniger)

Ende letzten Jahres hieß es noch das die Staaten dafür Aufnahmestationen schaffen müssen wo die abgegebenen Tiere artgerecht bis zu ihrem natürlichem Lebensende allerdings um jedlichen Nachwuchs zu verhindern nach Geschlechtern getrennt untergebracht werden sollen
Leider war den Rest des Jahres dazu nix mehr zu finden (das scheinen die Bürokraten ganz vergessen zu haben) Das günstigste wäre da wohl in der Tat bei örtlichen Nabu oder sonstigen Naturschutzbehörden mal nachzufragen

MfTG Frank


----------



## Tanny (5. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Oha....das wird ja noch eine interessante Sache....vielleicht rufe ich spaßeshalber doch mal bei der Gemeinde an



...genau, die sollen bitte ihre Fische wieder abholen, die sie beim letzten Hochwasser bei Dir ausgesetzt haben


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (5. Aug. 2016)

Erin schrieb:


> Oder ich suche einen Aquarianer, der Lebendfutter braucht, Selbstabholung natürlich
> Muss ich drüber nachdenken....



das verstößt ja gegen das Weitergabeverbot - die 37 gelisteten Arten dürfen ja in lebenden Zustand europaweit auch net mehr per Schiene, Straße, Luftverkehr und Wasserstraßen transportiert werden (das ist nur noch erlaubt wenn die Tiere in ne Auffangstation gebracht werden)

MfG Frank


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Meine Güte....also ihr Lieben, wer immer sich jetzt Hoffnungen auf kostenloses  Lebendfutter für seine Hechtzucht gemacht hat, ohne mich....

War ohnehin nur ein Spaß 

Ernsthaft jetzt....ist doch typisch Bürokratie, erst Auflagen machen und sich dann aus allem raushalten, tz...ich wäre gern dabei gewesen, wenn sie in einer Auffangstation Hunderte meiner Bärblinge nach Männlein und Weiblein sortieren, schade 

Weiß gar nicht so genau, was es hier an Tierschutzorganisationen gibt, die sich damit beschäftigen  Jetzt am WE bin ich unterwegs, werde das am Montag mal in Angriff nehmen und keine Sorge, ich nehme das schon ernst, auch wenn es nicht unbedingt so klingt


----------



## Erin (5. Aug. 2016)

Ich verabschiede mich mal ins Wochenende (weiß noch nicht, ob ich Gelegenheit habe werde reinzuschauen), wenn noch jemand eine Idee hat, egal wie schräg, immer her damit

Schönes WE euch und danke


----------



## maarkus (5. Aug. 2016)

Fischfarm Schubert bei Google suchen, einen Raubfisch deiner Wahl aussuchen, dick und rund fressen lassen, rausholen und essen. Fertig. 

Wahlweise auch bis zum natürlichen Ende behalten. Flussbarsch ist ganz nett.


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> (das ist nur noch erlaubt wenn die Tiere in ne Auffangstation gebracht werden)





Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> auch net mehr per Schiene, Straße, Luftverkehr und Wasserstraßen


Gibt es denn schon ein Transportables Fischbeamgerät damit die Fische auch zur Auffangstation kommen


----------



## Christine (6. Aug. 2016)

troll20 schrieb:


> Gibt es denn schon ein Transportables Fischbeamgerät damit die Fische auch zur Auffangstation kommen



@René Dieser Beitrag ist völlig überlfüssig, denn Du hast die Antwort ja selber schon zitiert:



Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> das ist nur noch erlaubt wenn die Tiere in ne Auffangstation gebracht werden)


----------



## troll20 (6. Aug. 2016)

Aua musst mich doch nicht gleich hauen.


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2016)

Tztztz....keine Gewaltätigkeiten bitte 

Aber wo wir gerade bei Thema sind....wie tötet man hunderte Fische möglichst schnell? Mechanisch dürfte das ja kaum praktikabel sein...Nelkenöl? Oder kochendes Wasser?  Was sagt mein Freund? _Setz doch einfach den ganzen Teich unter Strom, dann sind wir gleich alle los. _Pffff....also ehrlich....
Irgendjemand eine Idee oder sowas schon mal gemacht?

Ich bin das Wochenende mal in mich gegangen und habe hin und her überlegt....eigentlich kommt ein Raubfisch erstmal nicht in Frage, zumindest nicht, wenn sich eine andere Lösung findet. Also muss ich das wohl doch selbst erledigen, auf den __ Reiher ist ja kein Verlass Wenn die Hochwassergefahr nicht wäre, wär mir das echt schnurzpiepegal, aber so geht nunmal nicht....
Also Reuse bestellen und gucken, ob es funktioniert, theoretisch könnte ich unsere Angler fragen, ob sie sie als Köderfische wollen, tot natürlich, weiß aber nicht, ob ich das will...
Sollte das keinen Erfolg haben, muss doch ein Raubfisch ran, aber kein __ Hecht, die machen mir Angst  Möglich wäre, mir eine Forelle zu besorgen, Teich ist um die Ecke, die fressen anscheinend sehr gerne kleine Fischis und dann kommt sie auf den Grill oder so...wenn das nicht klappt oder nicht die beste Idee ist, dann kommt nur ein Sonnenbarsch in Frage, allerdings nur einer und auch nicht aus dem Handel, der darf dann hier alt werden und gut ist.

LG
Erin


----------



## Christine (7. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
der Sonnenbarsch wird dir aber bei den erwachsenen Fischen nicht helfen können. Nur beim zukünftigen Nachwuchs.


----------



## Erin (7. Aug. 2016)

Moin Christine,

nee, das ist natürlich klar Hier geht es ja auch primär um die Blaubandbärblinge, die anderen würde ich schon gern so abgeben, falls sich jemand findet. Bis welche Größe würden die __ Sonnenbarsche dem überhaupt Nachwuchs fressen? Und was frisst der, wenn keine mehr da sind?
Ach Mönsch....irgendwie verfolgt mich über- oder falschbesetztes Wasser


----------



## Erin (8. Aug. 2016)

Moin,

da es mir irgendwie gegen den Strich geht, die Viecher einfach so umzubringen, mir ist auch noch halbwegs humane Tötungsart für die Masse eingefallen, habe ich jetzt mal ein paar gekeschert und in 2 flache Wannen an den Teich gesetzt.  
Vielleicht hat der __ Fischreiher so nochmal Interesse, noch bequemer geht's ja fast nicht mehr....immerhin hätten die armen Viecher so noch einen Nutzen.
Irgendwie ist das echt gruselig...


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

Heute sind ein Menge in den "großen Teich" geschwommen...habe kochendes Wasser genommen, ging extrem schnell, war trotzdem unschön. Danach habe ich kurz ein bisschen "probegefüttert", um zu schauen wie viel noch rumschwimmt. Definitiv *zu *viel! Dabei waren das heute schon locker über 500 *hmpf* Nächste Woche geht es also weiter.
Bei der Aktion sind nochmal Fotos entstanden, wäre schön, wenn jemand den dunklen Fisch identifizieren könnte...sowas ist echt nicht meins. Quali wie immer schlecht, die sind einfach zu schnell...


----------



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2016)

Hi Erin,
auch wenn man den dunklen Fisch auf den Fotos nicht komplett sieht, dürfte er mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit ein __ Goldfisch sein.
Gruß
Ansaj


----------



## maarkus (10. Aug. 2016)

Forelle ist natürlich eine nette Idee. Die frisst auf jeden Fall die kleinen Fische. Aber dazu sollte der Teich nicht zu warm sein. Forellen lieben kühles, sauerstoffreiches Wasser.
Schau dir auch mal Flussbarsche an. Die finde ich sehr schön und würden locker die kleinen Fische verputzen. Alles andere darfst du mir gerne zuschicken


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

Moin Ansaj,

gibt es auch welche, die sich nicht umfärben? Bei der Größe dürften sie nämlich schon älter sein, sie sind teilweise größer als die roten. Aber wenn es so ist, ok, dann wäre wenigstens nicht noch eine andere Art im Teich.


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

maarkus schrieb:


> Forelle ist natürlich eine nette Idee. Die frisst auf jeden Fall die kleinen Fische. Aber dazu sollte der Teich nicht zu warm sein. Forellen lieben kühles, sauerstoffreiches Wasser.
> Schau dir auch mal Flussbarsche an. Die finde ich sehr schön und würden locker die kleinen Fische verputzen. Alles andere darfst du mir gerne zuschicken



Im Moment ist er viel zu warm, daher habe ich davon erstmal Abstand genommen, vielleicht wenn es kühler wird und dann immer noch welche da sind 
__ Flußbarsch sehe ich mir auch nochmal an 
Und wer angelt __ Hecht und co dann raus?


----------



## Ansaj (10. Aug. 2016)

Es gibt Goldfische, die sich nicht umfärben, aber die allermeisten werden irgendwann noch orange. Ich habe auch immer wieder Goldies, die mehrere Jahre brauchen und dann schon zu den Größten gehören.


----------



## Erin (10. Aug. 2016)

Ah, ok....danke


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Da wir ja heute alles abgefischt haben (Goldes sind schon weg), was ist denn   das für einer?


----------



## Holsteiner (27. Aug. 2016)

Moin das sieht nach einem __ Aland aus, kommen in der Stör oft vor.

Mfg Holsteiner


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Danke dir  Das scheint zu passen, rötliche Flossen haben sie auch...


----------



## Joschiiie96 (27. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!
Und nein, das ist kein __ Aland. Schau dir einen Aland mal genauer, dann siehst du, dass erstens die Färbung (silbrig) und zweitens vorallem die Körperhöhe ganz anders ist.
Das hier ist ein kleiner __ Graskarpfen.

Übrigens tu deinen nächsten Fischen den Gefallen und leg sie auf was feuchtes Weiches, denn so auf die Betonplatten legen, kommt der Fisch mit sehr großer Wahrscheinlichkeit mit Schleimhautirritationen davon. Und diese sind ein offenes Tor für __ Parasiten und Krankheiten.


----------



## Erin (27. Aug. 2016)

Moin Joschi,

Danke dir, hm...also doch __ Graskarpfen? Naja...morgen kommen sie weg und da macht es zum Glück nichts aus.
Einen lebenden Fisch hätte ich übrigens nie so fotografiert, das war einer von zweien, die es leider nicht geschafft haben *seufz* Die anderen 5 schwimmen munter im Pool und sind zum fotografieren nicht freigegeben


----------



## Joschiiie96 (27. Aug. 2016)

Ok, dann passt es. 
Ja, ist auf jeden Fall ein Amur/__ Graskarpfen.


----------



## teichinteressent (27. Aug. 2016)

Für einen Karpfen gefällt mir das Maul nicht so richtig. :grübel


----------



## Daufi (27. Aug. 2016)

Habe eben mal den ganzen Thread durchgelesen, Ihr seid ja wirklich nicht zu beneiden mit dem ganzen Fischkram da drin...:-(
Denke mir würde ja das Wasser ausgehen, aber dann ist ja wie du gesagt hast alles andere auchh hin....
Ich hoffe nur dass uns keine Pflanzen, __ Reiher etc. da was reinschmeissen was Flossen bekommt...


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2016)

Hi Erin,

ich nehme mal an die Fische sind auch per Hochwasser in den Teich gekommen wie die Blaubandbärblinge

vergleich die Unbekannten mal mit einem meiner Squalius cephalus (__ Döbel)

MfG Frank


----------



## sebastian79nrw (27. Aug. 2016)

Genau, ein __ Döbel. Fange Sie recht regelmäßig, ein Grasskarpfen ist es sicher nicht.


----------



## Erin (28. Aug. 2016)

Danke euch!
Wenn ich bis morgen warte, kommen dann noch ein paar andere Arten? 
Ehrlich...ich versuche wirklich das zu vergleichen, aber ich habe anscheinend absolut keinen Blick dafür  Doof, an sich ist es zwar wurscht, welcher es nun genau ist, aber man ist ja neugierig
Hochwasser könnte aber sein...und das Schuppenmuster passt.

Ja Arne, wem sagst du das? Ätzend sowas und die armen Fischis können eigentlich nichts dafür


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!

Als erstes, nein kein normaler Karpfen, sondern ein Amur/__ Graskarpfen, der hat nicht so ein Rüsselmaul, wie der uns normale Karpfen.

Ein __ Döbel hat ein Netzmuster auf den Schuppen, was dieser Fisch nicht besitzt, außerdem sitzt das Auge beim Döbel höher.

Wie gesagt, 100% Amur.


----------



## Daufi (28. Aug. 2016)

Ach irgendwann habt ihr das auch hinter euch und die Fische sind weg.
Lenkt euch ab - so einfach ein paar blöde Sachen machen - bei uns hats funktioniert - hatten einfach schnell mal geheiratet - und schon war uns der Teich mal egal...
Aber zwei Tage später war er immer noch da.... Fail.. 
Sind dann erst mal in Urlaub gefahren...

Wie werden Fischstäbchen gemacht...?
Nacht!61


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Aug. 2016)

Nochmal hallo!

Dieser Fisch besitzt 43 Schuppen an der Seitenlinie.

Amur: 42-46
__ Aitel/__ Döbel: 44-46

Außerdem ist die Kopfform so nur bei den asiatischen Karpfen (Marmor-, Silber- & __ Graskarpfen) zu sehen.


----------



## Erin (28. Aug. 2016)

Hier sind nochmal ein paar Fotos
                
Jetzt sind einige doppelt, sorry,übers Handy immer blöd zu erkennen. Vielleicht bringt das noch Erhellung.
Und nicht streiten


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo!

Die Schuppenanzahl ist immer am besten bei der Erkennung und ist meinsten aufschlussreich, aber oft haben ähnliche Fisch ähnliche Anzahlen an der Seitenlinie.
Aber hier hast du einen Amur.
Vergleiche mal mit diesem __ Döbel, den ich vor einem Monat gefangen habe:

 

Die Unterschiede zwischen Amur und Döbel sind:
- Augen sitzen beim Amur tiefer
- Schuppenanzahl an der Seitenlinie: Amur 42-46 / __ Aitel 44-46
- Netzmuster auf den Schuppen (Döbel)
- Das Maul beim Amur ist von der Seite gesehen ein eher gerader Schlitz, während beim Döbel die Maulwinkel etwas "hängen".
- Der Kopf beim Amur geht seitlich gesehen spitzer zusammen.
- Einige Flossen sind beim Döbel rötlich, das kommt beim Amur sehr selten vor und wenn dann erscheint es braunrot und nicht so intensiv wie beim Döbel.

Es ist sicher ein __ Weißer Amur (__ Graskarpfen). Und Karpfen trägt er deswegen im Namen, weil es viele andere Karpfen wie den uns gewöhnlichen gibt: Wimpel-, Silber-, __ Marmorkarpfen usw...


----------



## sebastian79nrw (28. Aug. 2016)

Ein toller __ Döbel! Mit dem Amur könntes Du Recht behalten, bin mir in Anbetrecht deiner Argumente nun nicht mehr sicher. Auffällig ist bei dem zu bestimmenden Fisch auch die nach unten gebogene Seitenlinie und der sehr gerade Rücken.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2016)

Joschiiie96 schrieb:


> Hallo!
> 
> Ein __ Döbel hat ein Netzmuster auf den Schuppen, was dieser Fisch nicht besitzt



ein Netzmuster ist auf den Fotos von Erin jedenfalls deutilich zu erkennen - der Amur hat übrigens ebenfalls ein Netzmuster

Amur besitzen wie Du schon schriebst keine rötlichen Bauch-/Brust-/ Afterflosse (da sind se alle grau) - Erin schreibt aber haben rötliche Flossen und auf dem Foto sind sie auch erkennbar - spräche jedenfalls fürn Döbel (der heißt hier in Deutschland gebietsweise auch Rohrkarpfen)

Maulwinkel hängen hier, wenns Maul zu wäre, nach unten - was deiner Beschreibung nach für einen Döbel spräche

größere Amur haben eine steilere Kopfform (ne Stupsnase) und sind recht dunkel gefärbt, haben wie Du schreibst auch ein kleines tiefliegendes (unterhalb der Körpermitte !!!) Auge. Hier liegt es oberhalb der Körpermitte und ist recht groß (uns so klein - ein wenige cm langer Jungfisch - ist der Fisch net mehr, ich schätze anhand der Pflastersteine unten drunter ne Länge um 25cm)
beim Amur ist die Afterflosse an der Kante leicht konkav/gerade, beim Döbel immer konvex - hier fehlt leider ein Blick auf die Afterflosse (die Afterflosse wäre beim Vergleichen der beiden das einfachste Merkmal)

Schuppen lassen sich anhand des etwas kleinen Fotos im Schwanzbereich leider nur noch sehr schlecht zählen (ich komm auf 44)

das Maul ist beim Amur unterständig, beim Döbel endständig

Jungfische vom Amur sind in Deutschland in Fließgewässern eigentlich net anzutreffen da hier Amurbesatz schon seit vielen Jahren, wenn überhaupt, nur noch in abgeschlossene Gewässer stattfindet. Was heute hier noch in freier Natur schwimmt sind Riesenbrocken. Und das dann gleich mehrere junge Amurflüchtlinge/von "Tierliebhabern" illegal ausgesetzte junge Gartenteichexemplare bei nem Hochwasser in einen überschwemmten Gartenteich landen ist daher sehr unwahrscheinlich (der Döbel ist hier in Deutschland in allen Fließgewässern und Seen, Baggerlöchern ect die damit in Verbindung stehen von der Forellen - Brassenregion massenhaft anzutreffen - ist hier neben dem __ Rotauge der häufigste Fisch)


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Aug. 2016)

Ja, wie du meinst.

Das Auge liegt deswegen noch nicht so tief, weil es bei Jungtieren noch größer ist und sich der Kopf erst zusammenwächst.

Die Bauchflossen/Afterflossem erscheinen auch manchmal bei Amuren, vor allem kleinen Exemplaren, rot-bräunlich.

Und in manchen Gewässern werden auch kleine Amur besetzt, da viele damit noch die Algen unter Kontrolle bringen wollen.

Ich hab es versucht zu erklären, aber es wird nicht akzeptiert. Und ja, es ist ein Amur. 100%.
Stell das Bild mal in die Anglergruppe und du wirst sehen, wie viele für Amur und wie viele für __ Döbel stimmen.


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Aug. 2016)

Auf alle Fälle ist Euer fachlicher Disput für die in Fischbestimmung unerfahrenen Mitleser (mich zum Beispiel) eine sehr lehrreiche Angelegenheit! Danke dafür.


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Aug. 2016)

Nochmal hallo!

Ich hab dein Bild kurz dazu genötigt um auf fb in 2 Gruppen eine Umfrage starten.

Hier sind die Screenshots der Ergebnisse:

Umfrage in Gruppe Angeln
    

Umfrage in Gruppe Karpfen-Angler
    

Ich denke die Ergebnisse sprechen eine klare Sprache.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2016)

Hi Johannes,

willst mal sehen wie viele in deiner Anglergruppe falsch liegen

denn jedes Mitglied deiner Anglergruppe das nicht deine Meinung teilt hat deiner Meinung nach ja dann nichts mehr am Waser zu suchen


in einem Aquaristikforum hat so was auch mal einer gemacht weil er wissen wollte ob sein Skalar ein Männchen oder Weibchen sei

kam in der Umfrage allerdings raus das über 95% der Antwortenden (z.T selbst langjährige Profizüchter) vollkommen falsch lagen (die hatten eindeutiges Männchen gesagt da Kopfprofil, Nasendelle ect eindeutig auf ein Männchen verweiße)
da das eindeutige Skalar-Männchen ne Woche später Eier ablegte


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2016)

Hi Johnnes,

ich hoffe nur Du hast von Erin auch die Erlaubnis seine privaten Fotos hier rauszuziehen und anderseits einzustellen


----------



## Joschiiie96 (28. Aug. 2016)

Du jz mal ehrlich. Du hast mir gesagt, dass du Angler bist. 
Irgendwann sollte man auch verstehen, dass man nicht recht hat, auch wenn man Mod ist.
Und nein, ich habe nirgends gesagt, dass ein Angler, der nicht meiner Meinung ist, nichts am Wasser verloren hat. 
Aber ich bin der Meinung, dass ein Fischer alle heimischen Fische kennen sollte. (Auch wenn der Amur nicht wirklich "heimisch" ist)
Und es wäre doch komisch, wenn in 2 verschiedenen, reinen Anglergruppen alle Kommentatoren die selbe Antwort geben und dennoch alle falsch liegen.
Vielleicht bist du diesmal jener, der nicht recht hat.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2016)

Du scheinst net lesen zu können

zeige mir mal bitte den Beitrag wo ich schreibe  "ist eindeutig ein __ Döbel"

hab bisher nur geschrieben das in Deutschland mehrere Amur mittels Hochwasser in den Teich eingetragen eher unwahrscheinlich sind, das dafür hier aber massenhaft Döbel im den Fließgewässern zu finden sind die so eher reingekommen können

ich habe nur ein Foto von einem meiner eigenen Döbel eingestellt mit dem Hinweis für Erin dieses mal mit ihren Unbekannten vergleichen soll

und ich hab nur deine Erkennungsmerkmale mit Erins Foto verglichen, einige weitere Vergleichsmerkmale hinzugefügt und bei Unklarheiten (weil mit deinen Angaben nicht übereinstimmend waren) geschrieben das dies auch auf den Döbel zutreffen könnte


----------



## Benny337 (28. Aug. 2016)

Hallo,
Das ist ein Amur/__ Graskarpfen.
Lg Benny


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Aug. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> … seine privaten Fotos …



_… ihre … _


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Aug. 2016)

Kathrinvdm schrieb:


> _… ihre … _


ups

MfG Frank


----------



## Kathrinvdm (28. Aug. 2016)

Alles gut – wollte es bloß erwähnt haben.  Bei uns Forumsmitgliedern ist die Bestimmung des Geschlechts ja dank der Profile zum Glück leichter als bei den Fischen.


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Nur kurz...dort schwimmen jetzt die Grasdöbel 

  

Später mehr  Und habt euch lieb, den Fischen ist eh egal


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Knoblauchkröte schrieb:


> ups
> 
> MfG Frank



Ich hoffe, du bist jetzt nicht enttäuscht 

Zu den Fischen...die Flossen sind eindeutig rötlich, allerdings ist er oben drauf eher dunkel, während die Seiten silbern sind. Das Netzmuster ähnelt sich bei beiden Arten so sehr, dass ich das definitiv nicht unterscheiden kann. Der Fisch ist übrigens gut 30 cm und das war noch einer der kleineren, die anderen sind eindeutig größer, dürften also keine Jungfische sein.
Eventuell kann ich noch Fotos von der Afterflosse machen, das hängt aber davon ab, ob ich das Tier noch finde. Am Wochenende ist eine Menge Schlamm auf dem Kompost gelandet.


----------



## Erin (29. Aug. 2016)

Sorry, aber der Fisch ist begraben...bleibt wohl ein Grasdöbel 

Nachtrag

Obwohl ich ja nicht leer machen wollten, hatte es einen großen Vorteil...die restlichen Blaubandbärblinge sind hie....schlechtes Gewissen bleibt aber doch ein bisschen...
anyway, der Teich ist fischfrei 

Ach...und heiraten werde ich definitiv nicht!  Und Urlaub gibt's erst wieder in den Herbstferien, dauert noch etwas...


----------



## Tottoabs (6. Sep. 2016)

__ Graskarpfen.

Ups, wieder die zweite Seite übersehen


----------



## Erin (12. Sep. 2016)

Kurzes Update

Am Wochenende war der Vorbesitzer hier, da haben wir natürlich erstmal nach den Fischen gefragt. Er hat nur Goldfische eingesetzt und war völlig baff, als wir ihm von den anderen erzählt haben...dürften also definitiv durch das Hochwasser gekommen sein  Wenn ich mal wieder einen unserer Angler erwische, frage ich mal nach, was so in unserem Flüßchen schwimmt...


----------



## S.Hammer (13. Sep. 2016)

Hallo Erin,
um nochmal kurz aufs auspumpen zu kommen.
Ich hatte meinen Teich dies Jahr auch einmal komplett ausgepumpt, das Wasser und die Koi in 2 Aufblasepools  zwischengelagert .
Goldfische in einen extra Bottich und dann verschenkt.  Pflanzen zurückgeschnitten, Kies entfernt und das Wasser wieder retour in den Teich.  Mit ner guten Tauchpumpe und nem 5/4 Schlauch an einem Samstag gut machbar.
Ich habe 2 Jahre alles versucht die Goldies loszuwerden, Reusen, Zugnetz, __ Senke, Vogelnetz für Obstbäume....   blieben immer welche über :-(

Eventuell hast Du ja die Möglichkeit son Pool zu leihen, oder bei Ebay Kleinanzeigen  für nen 20ger zu bekommen.

Gruß S.Hammer      (Edit : so bleiben die Wasserwerte erhalten, Der Filter wurde belüftet und mit einer kleineren Pupe am Laufen gehalten, war max. 3 Stunden ohne Durchlauf)


----------



## Erin (13. Sep. 2016)

Moin,

lieb von dir, danke, ist aber erledigt Wir haben es fast genau so gemacht...der Pool der Kinder musste für Aktion herhalten und mittlerweile sind wir fischfrei  Sie wurden alle verschenkt, haben jetzt mehr Platz und glückliche neue Besitzer.


----------



## Tottoabs (13. Sep. 2016)

S.Hammer schrieb:


> Ich habe 2 Jahre alles versucht die Goldies loszuwerden, Reusen, Zugnetz, __ Senke, Vogelnetz für Obstbäume.... blieben immer welche über :-(


Sei nicht enttäuscht, wenn wieder ein paar kleine Goldies auftauchen......
Eier die zwischen den Pflanzen kleben und selbst mini Goldies, so in Stecknadelkopf größe, überleben in Wassertropfen, wenn der Teich nur ein paar Stunden trocken ist.
Aber du hast ja jetzt Übung. Sollten wirklich welche wieder auftauchen musst du den Teich nur noch mal wieder leer machen bevor die Goldies groß genug zum Kinder bekommen sind.


----------



## Erin (7. Okt. 2016)

Mal ein Update....ich hatte ja unseren Angelverein angeschrieben, allerdings keine Antwort bekommen und Angler waren in letzter Zeit auch weit und breit nicht in Sicht, mittlerweile denke ich aber, dass es doch __ Döbel gewesen sein müssen. Ich denke mal, es ist ziemlich unwahrscheinlich, dass durch das Hochwasser 7 __ Graskarpfen in unserem Teich gelandet sind und soweit ich weiß fressen ältere Graskarpfen nur noch vegetarische Kost. Da sich die Goldfische, laut Vorbesitzer, die ersten Jahre vermehrt haben wie die Karnickel und irgendwann einfach Schluss damit war, gehe ich davon aus, dass die Döbel zugeschlagen haben, die ja ab einer gewissen Größe kleine Fische jagen und Wasserpflanzen fleddern sie auch, würde also beides passen.
Es sei denn, einer unserer Nachbarn gesteht noch eine kleine Schandtat


----------

